# Closest Ethanol Free Gas Pumps to Houston?



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok...I've had it with ethanol related repairs on my older boat/outboard. gaskets, fuel lines, sending unit, clogged carbs due internal fuel line deterioration, water in the tank, etc. Where's the closest place outside of Houston to purchase non ethanol doped gasoline? From whst I understand Harris and surrounding counties have to sell ethanol gas. I'm on the west side of Houston and am willing to drive a fair distance to fill up my tank....any help guys/gals? A website that listed that information would be a great resource for fellow boaters. Thanks in advance!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i usually get mine in Wharton. Drained all my tanks and carbs and the difference is unbelievable


----------



## wave hopper (Dec 27, 2004)

i think hempstead or chapel hill


----------



## coastalgriff (Jul 2, 2005)

Be careful where you buy your gas in wharton. Four times now I've had to drain the gas tank and clean the carb of my 4wheeler because there was so much water in the gas. Once I had 3" of water after filling it up. Offenders: HEB, Walmart, Valero. Never a problem when I fill up the station off the first Wharton exit or the Chevron half way through town. Buccees in El Campo is the worst offender though.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

If your on the west side, you may want to look at Brookshire. Not sure though. Closest I get to Houston now is Columbus and I haven't been there in quite a while.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

My bayboat is a little over a year old and I made that decision a week ago for pretty much the same reasons. I drove to San Jacinto County to get my ethanol-free gas because I was in Porter on business. I just drove on out 59, just past Cleveland.

For you, I would imagine Wharton, Calorado, Austin or Washington Counties would be where you would need to go. I am unaware of any website information, but, as I understand it, any county one-over from Harris county and the counties surrounding it are ethanol-free.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Sealy for me!*

I checked the pumps at two different stations at Sealy the other day, and they didn't have the ethenol sticker on the pumps. Roughly 25 miles west of Katy on I-10. That is my new outboard refueling spot!

PS..someone said Hempstead or Chap Hill...sorry, pretty sure they are in Waller County...has to have ethenol!! Will check map but pretty sure Brookshire is in Waller County also...same story.

PPS....Roger my last....Hemp, Chap Hill, Brookshire all in Waller County...has ethenol!

Later
R3F


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

What about the town of Liberty or Winnie?
I could change my route to the fishing hole to buy gas there.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*FYI*

If you want to know about a certain area, pull up mapquest...it has the county lines marked on it. Harris county and any county surrounding it has to have ethenol...have to be a county "away" from it. Also someone said all Walmarts everywhere has it.

Later
R3F


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Try the marinas that you fish out of.. EP is ethonal free.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

even the marinas here in galveston? it would be worth the extra cost


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> ....Hemp, Chap Hill, Brookshire all in Waller County...has ethenol!
> 
> Later
> R3F


Sorry, Chapel Hill is in Washington County. The rest are in Waller County.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

I think Sealy is going to be the ticket for me given I'm at i-10 and Beltway 8W. Nice smooth ride down I-10. any of you guys that fill up there recommend a gas station? 

I would be interested to find out if the marinas in Galv carry ethanol free. I doubt it. I'll be down that way next weekend and will check/call. Now to drain the tank and pump in some good ole mtbe gas. thanks guys for all the info! I did send an email to the webmaster at houstongasprices.com and recommend they include locations outside of houston that carry ethanol free gas for all the folks with boats, atvs etc. maybe they will do it...sure would be a benefit to all of us boat owners....


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

johnny astro said:


> Now to drain the tank and pump in some good ole mtbe gas. ....


I don't think MTBE is used any more. The Dem's refused to grant protection from lawsuits as a favor for personal injury lawyers so all refineries quit using MTBE at that time. That's when the price of gas first jumped and ethanol came into use.


----------



## Tbone8705 (Nov 10, 2013)

*ethonoil free*

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great list. Just not for Harris and surrounding counties.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Tbone8705 said:


> http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX


GOOD list !!! Could hit up the Conoco in Jasper on the way to Sabine
Greenie for you sir


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

I noticed a new sign on way to Bay City frm Van Vleck on left mabe 1/2 mile before WM..That Says STRIPES comeing..Maybe get some Ethanol Free gas at Pumps..on 35 that would be a Seller for them with all the Boat Traffic on 35...Maybe they will read this


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*E free gas*



surfgrinder said:


> i usually get mine in Wharton. Drained all my tanks and carbs and the difference is unbelievable


Thanks Where in Wharton???


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

What about Lutes down on Chocolate?


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Holy cow*

"Updated by Jonathan Lathbury, May 16, 2013 14:52 CDT 
They do not have a pump but rather sell it in 5 gallon cans. The price is $47.50 per 5 gallon container with no restriction on sale."

This is the latest price (May 16, 2013) for the marina gas station in Coldspring.....it was $9.50/gal....sad3sm


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

cva34 said:


> I noticed a new sign on way to Bay City frm Van Vleck on left mabe 1/2 mile before WM..That Says STRIPES comeing..Maybe get some Ethanol Free gas at Pumps..on 35 that would be a Seller for them with all the Boat Traffic on 35...Maybe they will read this


A lot has changed since 2008, hasn't it? As it happens, I just today recieved an e-mail from a gentleman at Susser Holding Corp., the company that ownes Stripes as well as Susser Petroleum, a transport company that largely supplies the gasoline to Stripes locations. Susser Holdings is working towards securing an ethanol-free supply to their Stripes locations. They make no guarantees, if or when, but they recognize the market need and are trying to fill it. A number of other multi-outlets across the state that I have talked to are also wanting to sell ethanol-free gas. They just can't get a guaranteed regular supply in order to make it happen.

Thank you EPA and the Renewable Fuel Standard!

Of course, the EPA pretends to be guiltless, A very nice lady at the Region 6 EPA office in Dallas told me that "there is no federal law that mandates ANY ethanol blends at ANY retail outlet in ANY state." There doesn't NEED to be one, though. The RFS is sufficient. It mandates that oil/ethanol refineries produce yearly increases in ethanol blends. And, naturally, this **** has to be sold to somebody in order that these refineries stay in business. So, they're going to fill their monthly ethanol quota (or be fined) before they put out any ethanol-free gas. In short, supply is very limited.

Still, that doesn't answer the question on why ethanol-free gas is less available in Texas than it is in almost every **** state eastward and northeastward of us. (see Pure Gas website linked on page 1) That is a question I have yet to find an answer to. I have an e-mail in to the API. They certainly should know. But, whether they're willing to say ...

See, George is still on the job.


----------



## Jim-Bo (Jun 14, 2005)

*Pure Gas app.*

There is a app called "Pure Gas" that gives you the closest non ethanol
station. It is in the app store.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Look Here*

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX


----------

